# New Mamma Help! How much longer? Pics



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello there! My 2 year old Miss Betsy is I believe about at day 145 today! She has had white goo the last 2 days. Sh was bred to a Nigerian Dwarf so I have no clue what toexpect, and this is my first! Today I could no longer feel her ligs. I am anxious and wanting someone elses thoughts! Please!

Thanks! 

Angie

Mamma to Nubians Betsy, Phyllis, Luna, and Brody, and Baby Bella, my first Boer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She may have 2-3 in there, but my guess is that she'll go to at least 150..she's losing her plug, some does do this at delivery and some a month before.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Good! I am hoping that she waits until at least Friday, but goes this weekend! I am hoping for a :kidblue: :kidred: !!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, ~150 day sis their gestation, looks like she is getting close. She has a nice bag on her. She looks like she has a couple in there = )


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, help! She was dripping the amber colored goo around noon and was very uncomfotable. Now she just keeps the up and down and pawing at her bedding and "maaaing" loudly. How long is this supposed to take... :GAAH:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

AngelGoats said:


> Ok, help! She was dripping the amber colored goo around noon and was very uncomfotable. Now she just keeps the up and down and pawing at her bedding and "maaaing" loudly. How long is this supposed to take... :GAAH:


I had one have the amber goo for over 12 hrs if I recall right. Now your waiting for "the bubble". Is she having contractions? How heavy?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you felt for her ligaments? How full is her bag? How many kidding is this for her? 

All the pawing, and baaaing is normal for labor. Good luck, get that camera ready.

Do you have all the stuff ready?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... sounds like... she is in the beginnings of labor.... she needs to get... to the pushing stage..... when she starts pushing ....she should have the babies out within a 1/2 hour or less.... 
Although if ...she is pushing real hard and you do not see a bubble trying to appear.......wash up...Go in and check ......she may need help.... :hug:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey there! She is pushing but not real hard I do not think.. she has a long string of membrane I think haning, I attached a picture....


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Now she is not contracting that often, she is eating though..... and we saw a red somthing big on her last cnraction, but thn it went back in, and she hasnot pushed since..... I am lost... :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you go in and check?

She has to much Amber stuff hanging out... which... if she started pushing ....and has that out.... she is trying to have babies....... The red thing that came out and went back in....might of been the baby....she looks and sounds like ...she is in true labor to me.... Wash up and go in.... :hug:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried once, the issue is she is quite shy and athough i can pet her from the front she FREAKS when I get bhind her... any ideas on how to get back there??? I got my laptop in the barn with me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are by yourself... you will have to tie her up...but be sure... it is lose enough... in case ....she wants to lay down...... With one hand ...if she won't hold still....hold her leg ...while with the other hand go in...she may eventually hold still........when she is really in it....make sure... you have clean hands..... After you put your fingers in there....and find... she is open....as you put your whole hand in.........she will start contracting and will begin to push.....


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you tried giving her a little grain, then hurry up and take a look while she eats? I have a doe that will let touch her rear to feel for ligs. for like 2 seconds, but she won't let me lift her tail at all unless she is eating. You can also just tie her up like Pam said and hold her so she can't really move, by standing above her and then pull your legs close together with her body in between, so that she can't back up or pull forward.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry I just realize you need her to hold still while you go in. You really need someone to help hold her while you go in, I am not sure you could get in her by yourself if she won't let you touch her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible to do it by yourself..... I have done it a few times....even without tying them.... you just need to be persistent and win the battle.... if the kid is at the door.... as soon as you go in....she will start contractions and push...... she will usually simmer down...and let you help .... ..


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to thank everyone! Betsy ended up kidding at 9:15pm to a beautiful doeling and then at 10pm another doeling! She made me wait for them, but they are precious and doing great! Thanks to all!!! I will post pics in the am!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome....I am glad they are OK..... :greengrin: :thumb: :clap: :hi5: 

congrats..............on the new kids.... :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

wtg... congrats. And cant wait to see them, I was wondering and praying they would be alright.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are they doing today? :hug:


----------

